# New Addition to pond area @ The Cove'.....



## N2TORTS (Jun 13, 2014)

Built an above ground pond on the back side of the main water feature. It's not just a pond ....but home to a new addition ..any guesses?..Huummmmmm????
While building that section this morning ...I did have visitors...






















JD~


----------



## wellington (Jun 13, 2014)

Really nice. Love the visitors too. Who's the permanent resident going to be? A turtle that has white legs, head and tail and always looks to be smiling? That's my dream turtle.


----------



## N2TORTS (Jun 13, 2014)

heck ...I can't give it away that fast ...just yet .....
But Barb .....look what I got for you !........






there will be some heading your way soon.......


----------



## wellington (Jun 13, 2014)

OMG, I can smell them Beautiful.


----------



## KevinGG (Jun 13, 2014)

Tortoise, terrapin, or turtle?


----------



## N2TORTS (Jun 13, 2014)

Nope ....Mr Kevin ....


----------



## dmmj (Jun 13, 2014)

Monkey, cause everyone loves MONKEYS

or an ape, just as good.


----------



## wellington (Jun 13, 2014)

Frogs, toads, koi? Water snake


----------



## pam (Jun 13, 2014)

Awesome pictures


----------



## Flipper (Jun 13, 2014)

Great water feature! I think shubunkins in the pond


----------



## N2TORTS (Jun 13, 2014)

Not yet ..........you guys~ ...keep guessing

The Koi and bullfrog is in the main pond~


----------



## kathyth (Jun 13, 2014)

An alligator? A serpent of some sort?
God only know's with you, Jeff! Anything is possible!!
Looks great!


----------



## dmmj (Jun 13, 2014)

Close?


----------



## bigred (Jun 13, 2014)

A baby Loch Ness monster


----------



## littleginsu (Jun 13, 2014)

Does the new resident live in the pond or it will just have a pond?


----------



## littleginsu (Jun 13, 2014)

Release the Kraken!!


----------



## littleginsu (Jun 13, 2014)

Peacock Mantis Shrimp!!!


----------



## N2TORTS (Jun 13, 2014)

kathyth said:


> An alligator? A serpent of some sort?
> God only know's with you, Jeff! Anything is possible!!
> Looks great!


 Ahhhh.... you know me to well Miss K '.....



















JD~


----------



## Flipper (Jun 14, 2014)

YIKES! 

Watch your fingers, but it is cute in baby form


----------



## bouaboua (Jun 14, 2014)

Holy Torts. A visitor???? Are you sure? You bought it right??

Holy..........


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 14, 2014)

Is it a caiman?


----------



## N2TORTS (Jun 14, 2014)

Yvonne G said:


> Is it a caiman?


Bingo Yvonne'.....
*Cuvier's dwarf caiman* (_Paleosuchus palpebrosus_)


----------



## wellington (Jun 14, 2014)

OMG! I always wanted one. How dwarf is dwarf? He's too cute. Do you know if male or female and name please. Can't he get out though?


----------



## kathyth (Jun 14, 2014)

Good grief! Is that a true blue alligator?


----------



## kathyth (Jun 14, 2014)

N2TORTS said:


> Bingo Yvonne'.....
> *Cuvier's dwarf caiman* (_Paleosuchus palpebrosus_)



I got it, whatever that is.


----------



## N2TORTS (Jun 14, 2014)

wellington said:


> OMG! I always wanted one. How dwarf is dwarf? He's too cute. Do you know if male or female and name please. Can't he get out though?


 Well gang ....the story goes like this ...back in 1976 , I got an alligator for my B~ Day . So long ago ....I cant even recall the experience all that well. I do have a picture over 40 years ago from that exact day and opening up the box. To say the least ....I have always wanted another one ....I have been doing quiet a bit of research and found this species to suit my needs well. This is the smallest of the 
"Croc Family" topping out about 4 foot or so . The females stay a bit smaller. I have never worked with these guys before but wanted to add a "croc pond" on the back side of the main pond at the Cove'. So I spent the day building something up and trying to stay natural looking with the rest of the Cove', Along with the Croc ...I have other critters' roaming the yard .....and it truly is becoming my own little paradise with out leaving the house. My better half and I spend countless hours out back with all the animals and horticulture too. I hope one day soon Barb you and Hubby cruise on out .....
Happy Saturday !


----------



## wellington (Jun 14, 2014)

That is too cool. If they weren't illegal in Chicago, I would be looking into one.  I even have a large aquarium for the winters. Oh well, keep updating and I can live threw your experience with it.
Some day Jeff, couple years yet, we will be there.


----------



## KevinGG (Jun 14, 2014)

Wow! That is really something!


----------



## Jacqui (Jun 14, 2014)

dmmj said:


> Monkey, cause everyone loves MONKEYS
> 
> or an ape, just as good.



LOL Oh how I love the way you think! LOL You have made my afternoon David.


----------



## Jacqui (Jun 14, 2014)

bigred said:


> A baby Loch Ness monster



Now this would be awesome!


----------



## N2TORTS (Jun 14, 2014)

dmmj said:


> Monkey, cause everyone loves MONKEYS
> 
> or an ape, just as good.


 Dj .....that's on my bucket list .....


----------



## Telid (Jun 14, 2014)

N2TORTS said:


> Well gang ....the story goes like this ...back in 1976 , I got an alligator for my B~ Day . So long ago ....I cant even recall the experience all that well. I do have a picture over 40 years ago from that exact day and opening up the box. To say the least ....I have always wanted another one ....I have been doing quiet a bit of research and found this species to suit my needs well. This is the smallest of the
> "Croc Family" topping out about 4 foot or so . The females stay a bit smaller. I have never worked with these guys before but wanted to add a "croc pond" on the back side of the main pond at the Cove'. So I spent the day building something up and trying to stay natural looking with the rest of the Cove', Along with the Croc ...I have other critters' roaming the yard .....and it truly is becoming my own little paradise with out leaving the house. My better half and I spend countless hours out back with all the animals and horticulture too. I hope one day soon Barb you and Hubby cruise on out .....
> Happy Saturday !


Any concerns about birds or other such critters getting him? Any special care?


----------



## Team Gomberg (Jun 14, 2014)

Awesome


----------



## bigred (Jun 14, 2014)

Well when it gets to big you can put him down in the sewer or Laguna lake. Laguna lake is where they found that huge snapping turtle, do you remember that


----------



## N2TORTS (Jun 14, 2014)

Telid said:


> Any concerns about birds or other such critters getting him? Any special care?


 We have lot's of birds around 7 different species local ....some wild parrots and one young resident red tail hawk. I'm not worried about the gator as he is tucked up under some bamboo ect ....Plus I have a few deterrents to deal with the birds. <grin>
The croc is actually letting me pick him up ...... more pics to come ....


----------



## dmmj (Jun 14, 2014)

I don't think any birds are gonna come around with sally there.


----------



## bouaboua (Jun 14, 2014)

You just have a world of the fun Jeff! !!


----------



## N2TORTS (Jun 14, 2014)

dmmj said:


> I don't think any birds are gonna come around with sally there.


 Your right on the $$$ Mr. Dj ~


----------



## txturtledude (Jun 14, 2014)

*CRIKEY!!!*


----------



## bouaboua (Jun 16, 2014)

Where in the world you getting this baby Caimen? How big this will get?


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Jun 16, 2014)

Aren't You The Lucky One. If I could "legally", I would have a passel of crocs, (probably mostly gators). I would handle your little one as much as possible while it is small, they are quite intelligent and in time it will recognize you and may consider you not a threat. You may get bit some at first but in time less frequently, do not hand feed and never touch or get your hands or fingers close on either side of it's mouth. If I remember correctly they can get quite nasty, not as laid back as the West African Dwarf Croc, If you do get bit remember not to jerk your hand away, that is when the most damage is done. Here is my last gator, he is a fascinating and very docile creature.

Good Luck with yours.


----------



## dmmj (Jun 16, 2014)

I would wait to handle it until it is full grown, should be lots more fun that way.


----------



## Jacqui (Jun 16, 2014)

dmmj said:


> I would wait to handle it until it is full grown, should be lots more fun that way.



... and then David offers to come over and hand feed him tiny food items at that point...


----------



## Telid (Jun 16, 2014)

Jacqui said:


> ... and then David offers to come over and hand feed him tiny food items at that point...


Gators are a thing I could never own - I know not to tempt fate. I like my limbs.


----------



## txturtledude (Jun 16, 2014)

I am training mine to "Sit" and "Stay"...


----------



## Jacqui (Jun 16, 2014)

txturtledude said:


> I am training mine to "Sit" and "Stay"...



LOL oh thanks for the chuckle!


----------



## Jacqui (Jun 16, 2014)

Is it just me, or does it look like the guy in that picture wet his pants? I know I would be doing more then that.


----------



## jaizei (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## mike taylor (Jun 17, 2014)

That's awesome Jeff . I had two of them when I was younger . They are some beautiful animals . Jaizei that crocodile had brain damage . There's no way you could get away with that .


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 17, 2014)

Jacqui said:


> ... and then David offers to come over and hand feed him tiny food items at that point...




..food items that are held between his lips.


----------



## Jacqui (Jun 17, 2014)

Yvonne G said:


> ..food items that are held between his lips.




I do love the way you think!


----------

